# GPU-Z 0.3.8 / 5870 Vapor-X problem...



## dado1979 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello,
I've recently bought a Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X card; the card works good but when I launch GPU-Z the frequencies of the card (that in IDLE stay at 157-300) start to change every second from 157-300 to 870-1250. Obviously temperatures and voltages are higher and the fan goes faster.
Are ther any solutions?

P.S. My english is very poor... I hope you can understand however (if you can't understand say me that I'll try to rewrite it).


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2009)

gpuz sensor reading is putting enough load on the card for it to go to higher clocks, turn off sensors one by one and check if it's caused by a specific one


----------



## dado1979 (Dec 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> gpuz sensor reading is putting enough load on the card for it to go to higher clocks, turn off sensors one by one and check if it's caused by a specific one


Thanks... I'll try this way.


----------



## mankind (Dec 21, 2009)

Disable VDDC sensor, this is what causes it on mine.


----------

